# Etude In C major for Piano



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

One of my early works for piano

*Etude In C major No. 1*
*Molto Allegro Vivace*


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Heh, a fun finger 4-5 etude. Kind of a more chromatic Czerny.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks, ......................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

There are a number of voice leading issues that could be fixed up to produce stronger harmonies, have a look at the first 7 bars, a lot of the left hand moves in similar motion with the right hand (although the right hand intervals are broken rather than played together) and there are heaps of parallel octaves that could be changed to other notes to make it more interesting to play and to listen to. Passages like the one from the fourth beat of bar 10 to the third of bar 11 look messy, perhaps change the sharps to their enharmonic equivalents so it doesn't look to confusing. 

The piece has a good structure overall, you've done some very idiomatic piano writing as well.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks composer, these are worthy pointers, will consider , thanks


----------

